# vitalix



## Suburbanfarmer (Mar 12, 2013)

Does anyone use Vitalix for goat minerals? I've been using loose goat minerals. I was told about Vitalix and that it was better and more natural. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with this product? It's a bucket with everything in molasses, so you just set out the entire thing and the goats supposedly lick it. But it is not like a salt block (which I don't like and know not to use). 
-K


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 12, 2013)

I use a tub called Goat 20-N.  It's a supplement.  Never heard of vitamix, but I'm sure there's more than one brand of goat supplement.

I also put out Manna Pro Minerals.

DonnaBelle.


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 13, 2013)

I tried it, I also have loose goat mineral out with kelp added, all they did with the vitalix is jump off it...:/


----------



## babsbag (Mar 13, 2013)

I use a goat protein pale that I get at TSC, my goats go crazy over it. It seems that they like anything with molasses in it. I haven't used Vitalix.


----------

